# Hello from PA



## silverling_co (May 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I'm a new user from Pennsylvania. I am a composer (orchestral and band music mostly) and I also do a lot with MIDI mock-ups. I'm excited to get on here a little--I've been lurking a long time! 

Best!
Cody


----------



## Owen Smith (May 25, 2019)

Welcome Cody! What part of PA are you from? I'm from State College, but live in Baltimore now. All the best,
Owen


----------



## silverling_co (May 25, 2019)

Hey Owen,

I'm living in Hermitage at the moment (Mercer county) but my girlfriend and I will be moving out to Hanover PA in July. She's the new choir director at the high school.


----------



## joed (May 25, 2019)

Hi from Philadelphia!


----------



## sostenuto (May 25, 2019)

Warm Welcome ! Great to have someone from *P*lugin*A*lliance on board. 
Will be watching for your posts, et al.


----------

